# Ikeya formula sequential shifter GTR



## ossie cossie (Mar 5, 2012)

wanted ikeya formula sequential shifter for a GTR who has one for sale looking for one for a track project. second hand is ok cheep even need work,


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

ossie cossie said:


> wanted ikeya formula sequential shifter for a GTR who has one for sale looking for one for a track project. second hand is ok cheep even need work,


Couple reviews in the past said it doesn't work that well.

If you do find a second hand one would be good to know how you find it.


----------



## ossie cossie (Mar 5, 2012)

any updates any about ?


----------



## ossie cossie (Mar 5, 2012)

still looking for a kit


----------

